# مشروع مباني سكنية (إحدى مشاريعي)



## (( ArchiVision )) (31 مارس 2006)

المشروع : مباني سكنية
إعداد الطالب : سعيد عبدالإله
الى : قسم العمارة ، كلية الهندسة بجامعة عـــدن






*مسقط وقطاع عرضي وواجهات للمبنى رقم 1​*





*مسقط وقطاع عرضي وواجهات للمبنى رقم 2​*





*منظور بعين الأنسان للمبنى رقم 1​*





*منظور بعين الأنسان بالثري دي ماكس*​

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 
وشكراً ​


----------



## ليث سعيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور لكن اغلب الروابط لاتفتح مع التقدير


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي الكريم لا تفتح الروابط الرجاء اعاده التحميل*


----------



## amm88 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف مافي صور 
بس على فكرة المشروع جميل كثير ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## معماريون (13 سبتمبر 2009)

لم تظهر اللوحات على الموقع


----------



## hishamelomory (3 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتم لي عايز اعرف انظمة مباني الطوب


----------



## عادل الفيصل (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكن الوحات لم تظهر


----------



## vivyana (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين بس لم تبين الخرط


----------



## sameh a (25 يوليو 2010)

اين المشروع اشوفه ازاى


----------



## ahmed_d (26 يوليو 2010)

واضح اتاخرنا شويه..زمانك بقيت مهندس وخبره 4 سنوات 
موفق ياذن الله


----------



## abdellah13 (28 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور لكن اغلب الروابط لاتفتح مع التقدير*


----------



## محايدشكري (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور .. وين الصور


----------



## عاشقة بغداد الجريح (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## البحر4499 (20 أغسطس 2010)

وين الروابط اخي الكريم


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أغسطس 2010)

لم تظهر اللوحات


----------



## سعدالعراقي (24 أغسطس 2010)

لم تظهر اللوحات لحد الان


----------



## rafef (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انت وينك مارديت شوقتنا نشوف الصور


----------



## الحسينى2020 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الله عليك


----------



## walid1963 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## الميدان (5 يناير 2011)

محاولة جيدة لكن الظاهر يوجد مشكلة بالرفع على النت
الرجاء اعادة الرفع مع تقديري


----------



## الخـير1 (6 يناير 2011)

شـــكرا جـــزيلا لكن الروابــــط لن تــظهـــر.


----------



## م/البريهي (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng -abdo (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكن الصور ما ظهرت يا باشمهندس


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

منفتحت الصور


----------

